# Mitres with 18mm Birch ply.



## chris watford (17 Feb 2020)

Afternoon,

I am about to construct a coffee table with a gas piston raised lid (Hafele).
The base section is from 18mm Birch ply and I was going to mitre the 4 external corners, my only issue is when I round over the corners that I do not expose the darker ply. I want to leave a natural oiled finish.
Promise I will not disappear, damn I hear you say.

Chris


----------



## Glynne (17 Feb 2020)

2 ways come to mind

1. Join the sides using solid timber corners (with biscuits / dominos for strength) and round over the hardwood corners or: -
2. Lip the ends of the ply and then mitre the lippings, which is a lot more work.

Any other way and you'll see the layers in the ply.


----------



## chris watford (17 Feb 2020)

Thanks Glynne.

I like the idea of solid timber corners, biscuited jointed, think I will go for this.

Chris


----------



## Myfordman (17 Feb 2020)

Remember to stagger the biscuits to avoid them hitting each other in the corner pieces!


----------

